# Solved: WORLDS BEST GAME! (in your oppinion)



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,
I decided to open this thread to see what people on this forum like to play, also I'm looking to add some games to my collection.
I will open a pole so that you can vote for your favorite game or choose "other" and post the name of the game in a comment.


----------



## Spider-Abu (Apr 24, 2008)

All of the Tomb Raider games. Spidrman 3 and web of shadows. Counterstrike 1.6 and source. PURE. ALL of the Splinter Cell Games. PES 09 & FIFA 09. Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 with both expansion packs (Soaked and Wild.) Need For Speed Most Wanted. Batman Arkhan Asylum. And what ever other good pc games...


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for your post Spider-abu!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

This will be a long list as it depends on the person age and personality.......for me it doesn't exist yet but I'm hoping......


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

@Megabite, i meant your favorite game of the ones you've played.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

C&C ZeroHour for longevity


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm... Never heard of that one, I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

It was the one before CnC3


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, right now i remember i actually have played that before.


----------



## Spider-Abu (Apr 24, 2008)

no problem dude! 

EDIT: Hey! Howcome the Tomb Raider, Splinter Cell, and the Spiderman series isn't on there!


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, sorry bout that man i rushed it, also it only allows 10.


----------



## Spider-Abu (Apr 24, 2008)

It's ok lol, and thanks for replying to my topic. It didn't resolve my problems, but it did to a little good.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

It depends on whether you mean on or off line, and genre. COD WAW is the best online game I have ever played, for gameplay and longevity. MW2 doesn't get a look in, obviously.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

@Gulo Luseus
I just meant that you should write down, or vote on the poll which game you enjoy most.


----------



## br1ng3r (Jul 1, 2008)

Personally for me, it has to be the Half life series. Just can't wait until the episode 3 comes out so i can finish.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

@br1ng3r
yeah i played some of those games their pretty good.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I assume you mean PC games? But with that list of games, I think you mean all consoles.

Final Fantasy 7, though good luck finding that used. Look at eBay for the PS version and see what i mean.
+1 for Command and Conquer: Generals/Zero Hour... actually ZH is better.
I like C&C: RA3, but it crashes out on me at a certain point in the campaigns... not too sure why.
PES 10 is good, FIFA 10 for PC is not.... don't bother with it, FIFA 09 is better.
If you like soccer management, Football Manager 09 or 10 is good.
Railroad Tycoon

Retro - Theme Park / Theme Hospital, Doom, Duke Nukem 3D, Transport Tycoon.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lilb said:


> Thanks for your input.


so what format are you looking at? PC or console or both?


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Couriant said:


> so what format are you looking at? PC or console or both?


I was looking to buy games for , gameboy advance,gameboy ds, Windows pc, ps3 and gamecube, but i was looking for input on all game systems. Have you looked at Assassin's Creed 2 and Modern Warfare 2?
They both look good, Assassins creed 2 is coming out in march for pc, and so is Battlefield badcompany 2, so i'm going to get those 2. and maybe Assassin's creed 2 for ps3.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

MW2 is very short. but if you like the online play, then definitely that.

Not seen AC2 and BC2


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all,
I've decided that im going to buy modern warfare 2, since it has multiplayer and co-op.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Baldurs Gate 
IGI2 
Morrowwind


----------



## Jebus903 (Nov 16, 2009)

My favorites are the Ghost Recon series, Mario, and the Elder Scrolls.
Great forum btw


----------



## bobandirus (Aug 31, 2007)

For PC - The Settlers 3
For console - Pokemon Silver 

Ever? I Prefer The Settlers


----------



## john48 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tough question! Without a doubt for me the first game that hooked me on PC gaming was Zork 1 the classic text adventure from Infocom (and the beginning of my addiction to all of their classic text adventures) The game I most enjoyed and played the longest was Baldurs Gate from Bioware, played it many times. Just started Dragon Age from Bioware...wow!


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello all,
I've gotten a good number of votes/comments so far, but im suprised that there isn't 1 mario fan. But i guess this is more of a P.C website.
Also got another question: Gamespot says that Assassin's Creed 2 will release Q1 2010 but i watched a show called "Ep daily" and it said it was coming out November 17th (for pc/ps3/psp/xbox360/ds) so i was a little confused. I'm guessing Gamespot is right since Assassin's Creed 1 was released like 3 months after the console versions. But i'd like some other oppinions, the reason im asking is since I want to get Call of duty modern warfare 2 but i also want Assassin's Creed 2 and if possible i would want Assassin's Creed 2. Thanks in advance guys ;-).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lilb said:


> Hello all,
> I've gotten a good number of votes/comments so far, but im suprised that there isn't 1 mario fan. But i guess this is more of a P.C website.
> Also got another question: Gamespot says that Assassin's Creed 2 will release Q1 2010 but i watched a show called "Ep daily" and it said it was coming out November 17th (for pc/ps3/psp/xbox360/ds) so i was a little confused. I'm guessing Gamespot is right since Assassin's Creed 1 was released like 3 months after the console versions. But i'd like some other oppinions, the reason im asking is since I want to get Call of duty modern warfare 2 but i also want Assassin's Creed 2 and if possible i would want Assassin's Creed 2. Thanks in advance guys ;-).


Mario is old and needs to retire... same with Sonic.. 

17th November for console, 16th March for PC. At least that's what the US stores are saying.


----------



## p6rtw (Nov 9, 2009)

Fps- Cod or Half Life Engine Games
RPG-Diablo or Forgotten realms engine games
Straegy- Star/Warcraft or C&C
Action?-Assassins Creed or Prototype?


----------



## temprahater (Oct 5, 2008)

without a doubt and knowone can argue Half-Life 2


----------



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

Mario Kart DS or Contra 4 are, imo, the best portable games ever. I spent a hell of a long time playing quake, quake 3 and magic carpet 2, back in the day. But if I have to be drawn as to the very finest game ever, then it is definitely Half Life 2. I don't even need to spend more than 2 seconds thinking before coming to that conclusion. Staggering that it wasn't put as an option to vote for, really. Also, I'm not a fan, but some GTA game shouldn't be left out of the voting, either.


----------



## MrLOL2341 (Nov 18, 2009)

crisis 2 is one game that needs high graphics to play but it is too much even for gaming pc's to play


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

@MrLOL2341 your mistaken since it ill be a console game (xbox/ps3)
it will not be very difficult to play, and it will be highly optimized, so anyone with a intel core 2 e8500 or better and a GTX 260 and a decent amount of ram shouldnt have any problems running it. Also at a gaming expo they ran it on 1x5850 on 3x24inch monitors on full settings/resolution and it ran perfectly.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

fenderjaguar said:


> Mario Kart DS or Contra 4 are, imo, the best portable games ever. I spent a hell of a long time playing quake, quake 3 and magic carpet 2, back in the day. But if I have to be drawn as to the very finest game ever, then it is definitely Half Life 2. I don't even need to spend more than 2 seconds thinking before coming to that conclusion. Staggering that it wasn't put as an option to vote for, really. Also, I'm not a fan, but some GTA game shouldn't be left out of the voting, either.


Yeah, i know i should of put those in........i rushed it..so my bad. Also i bought Assassin's Creed 2 for DS on release day and its a fun little side scroller.


----------



## Auxilium (Oct 16, 2007)

Final Fantasy series, that series is my all time favorite. But I also love the Monster Hunter franchise, even though it's not as big in the States as other areas, mainly Japan.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Auxilium said:


> Final Fantasy series, that series is my all time favorite. But I also love the Monster Hunter franchise, even though it's not as big in the States as other areas, mainly Japan.


Cool, so you play these games on a console?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The newer Final Fantasy series is exclusively to the PS3, though there is a couple on PC which didn't port over as well as it should.


----------



## Mueslio (Nov 18, 2009)

Diablo II, heck yeah!


----------



## Auxilium (Oct 16, 2007)

lilb said:


> Cool, so you play these games on a console?


Correct, I have played all of them on consoles, PS1, PS2, 360, PSP etc..


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

Mass Effect.period.


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

Half - Life series


----------



## Mr.Peebles (Dec 2, 2008)

Lol, this guy doesn't have Half-Life on here.

BEST GAMES EVAR


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Mr.Peebles said:


> Lol, this guy doesn't have Half-Life on here.
> 
> BEST GAMES EVAR


doesn't have tri-peaks either


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

@Mr.Peebles and DarqueMist.
Um..you did see the "other" option right? theres only 10 options i can put, so don't expect me to put every game that ever existed on it.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all,
thanks for all the votes! still no votes for mario?! seriously? 
You should all be ashamed for insulting mario! just kidding.
Also no votes for Assassin's Creed......clearly you guys haven't played the second one. hmmmmm..........none for dark sector well thats understandable haha........none for zuma..wasn't expecting any.....
Well bottom line someone vote for mario! 
haha.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Someone has voted for mario!!
Thank you unknown voter!!


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

*Thanks, for all the votes/comments guys!*


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

For me, probably either the Need For Speed series or the Descent series.


----------



## lee_1_ (Nov 22, 2009)

grand theft auto3,vice city,san andreas,liberty city stories,vice city stories, or iv and the true crime games are not too bad


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

lee_1_ said:


> grand theft auto3,vice city,san andreas,liberty city stories,vice city stories, or iv and the true crime games are not too bad


Yeah i was thinking of getting GTA4 for pc...
have you played it is it any good?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Can't call it the worlds best game yet ... but it is the best game I'm playing. It'll need to keep the quality up to the end and leave me wanting to play it again to elevate to "best" status

so far *Dragon Age: Origins *is doing a great job impressing me, Bioware has definitely done something right with this one.

edit: just had to come back and add a screenshot (it's actual gameplay not a cut scene, unedited, quality reduced a bit so I could upload it here)


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## ChocoboSoldier (Nov 27, 2009)

Half Life series, Portal, and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## tricky_dicky (Nov 27, 2009)

its got to be half-life, opened the doors to deeper atmospheric FPS' with more indepth story structure
(im sure someone will now contradict me on that!)


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

ChocoboSoldier said:


> Half Life series, Portal, and Team Fortress 2.


I wanted to check out team fortress 2 because i thought it looked alot like battlefield heros. So is there any lan multiplayer?


----------



## frustratedad (Jun 22, 2007)

Deus Ex.
Hands down the best PC game in the history of PC games.
For console I would have to say..
Shadowrun for the Sega..
Secrets of Evermore and Earthbound for SNES


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Virtual fighter for Saturn

I used to kick butt lol


----------



## scumbert (Nov 28, 2009)

diablo


----------



## Icydeath677 (Nov 28, 2009)

Diablo II and the Balders Gate Series.

Diablo III anyone?


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi to all,
I've bin getting a ton of votes so far so thanks! Anyway have any of you tried borderlands?


----------



## jack8 (Feb 6, 2005)

I think it would be Half Life 2 and Vice City. I also enjoyed Prey and Fear.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

I just bought dragon age origins and modern warfare 2 both awesome dragon age is better though.


----------



## kinkyangel (Dec 2, 2009)

i would have to say mario bros. is pretty ballin, but to be honest my fav's are W.O.W. (war of the worlds) and also halo..a modern day classic. oh and ZUMA is pretty sweet too


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

kinkyangel said:


> i would have to say mario bros. is pretty ballin, but to be honest my fav's are W.O.W. (war of the worlds) and also halo..a modern day classic. oh and ZUMA is pretty sweet too


Oh, i thought you meant World of Warcraft when you said "W.O.W" i see, well thanks for the vote/comment.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all,
i will probably be opening another thread/pole about what type of monitor people use ie, 4:3. 5:4. 16:10, 16:9. Anyone who has any ideas please post them or PM me.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Currently playing Left 4 Dead 2. Great game.


----------



## R-walk (Dec 3, 2009)

my top 4:

Far cry 2, 
Stalker (both),
Mass Effect,
Fallout 3.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmmm, no Battlefield 2 in the list 

Still, its my favourite game, and the clan I'm with 

Can play on most systems, and its not just kill, kill, kill, like some other games. You have badges, ribbons and medals to work towards.

However, I'm stuck at the moment. Need 2 badges to rank up, but don't fly much. Just 40 hours in a jet and 20 hours in a chopper to go, then I'll become a 1star, then 2 star, then 3 star general 

Have points, just not badges.


However, for the beginner or a new acount person, there are many to get. A few medals are still outstanding for me, so its stuff to work towards.

Plus, our clan do challenges and now and then, a few funwars :up:

eddie


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Couriant said:


> Final Fantasy 7, though good luck finding that used.


If you own a PS3 you can buy it on the PSN network for like $10. (All PS3s play most PSOne titles.)

Got that one, Castlevania Symphony of Night (Best of the Castlevania series IMO), Resident Evil 2, Final Fantasy Tactics, Tomb Raider I-III, and some others all via PSN. Most of them are $6. I think FF7 was more because it's actually 3 discs.

Playing Dragon Age: Origins and Assassin's Creed 2 right now. Both are pretty good although AC2 can get frustrating at times. (Still getting used to the controls/interface changes from AC.)


----------



## temprahater (Oct 5, 2008)

Half life 2 is the best game ever . finished it umpteen times and cant wait to start it again


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Bump :up:


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Just want to remind everyone that the poll will be closing on the 13th. at 9:30am pacific time,


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Tiddlywinks :up:


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

Megabite said:


> C&C ZeroHour for longevity


May I direct you to Diablo II?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Pong


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, looks like i voted on my own pole  anyway my pick is............................wait for it.................Dragon Age : Origins (pc)
clocked in 30hrs finished the main quest as a dwarf commoner.:up:


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

lilb said:


> Well, looks like i voted on my own pole  anyway my pick is............................wait for it.................Dragon Age : Origins (pc)
> clocked in 30hrs finished the main quest as a dwarf commoner.:up:


30 hours?
good god slow down man, Dragon Age has an awesome background story, you have to listen to all the dialogue or you're going to miss a lot. I'm about 15 hours into it (admittedly I'm an anally slow RPGer) and still haven't finished the Redcliff quests .... the first storyline quest I've followed.

edit - I put in over 200 hours each playing Oblivion and Morrowind (all expansions and a lot of user created stuff too). Slow is the only way to RP


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

Any of the Battlefield games, esp. BF2.

Or Fable: The Lost Chapters, love that game. Only game I have ever played to the end.

Crysis? Ugh, horrible game.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Prizzbone said:


> ... Crysis? Ugh, horrible game.


I'd have to agree with that. Great Demo of DX10 graphics but lousy gameplay.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

DarqueMist said:


> 30 hours?
> good god slow down man, Dragon Age has an awesome background story, you have to listen to all the dialogue or you're going to miss a lot. I'm about 15 hours into it (admittedly I'm an anally slow RPGer) and still haven't finished the Redcliff quests .... the first storyline quest I've followed.
> 
> edit - I put in over 200 hours each playing Oblivion and Morrowind (all expansions and a lot of user created stuff too). Slow is the only way to RP


Haha...........i put in about.........600+ hours into oblivion.........i put in about 50 hours to fable, about 50 to dragon age, about 120+ to assassin's creed, crysis yeah its bad about 50 hrs or more, btw i restarted playing dragon age as a drwarf noble got a good 13 hrs in that profile, i played starwars knights of the old republic 2 slightly boring but somehow i played over 100 hours. haha yeah.......... btw in my defense ive had oblivion since late 2006.


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

600 Hours!? Man, I think that is why I enjoyed fable, it was short enough that I didn't get bored before I got to the end. In oblivion, by the time I got out of the sewers I was like "wow that took a long time".


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Think of all the other things you could be doing lol


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, you could've walked from LA to NY in that amount of time, haha.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Prizzbone said:


> Yeah, you could've walked from LA to NY in that amount of time, haha.


You know that ive had it for over 3 years so yeah its over 1000 days so if i played 1 hr a day? you do the math so i didnt play it as much as it seems.


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

That's why I am so impressed, I have only finished 1 game, Fable, I just can't stick to it, all the games I have never finished:

Assasins Creed
Fallout 3
MOH 1,2
COD 1,2, MW
Fable 2
SH 4
Crysis
Far Cry
Oblivion
The Witcher
Mass Effect

I could go on and on, I just get distracted by something else, so by the time I go back to play I can't remember how to play or what I was in the middle of doing. That's why I play BF2, a round maybe lasts an hour, I can focus that long.


----------



## charlienutsak (Dec 10, 2009)

Shenmue... someday we will know the end...someday.........


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

charlienutsak said:


> Shenmue... someday we will know the end...someday.........


Hmm.. lil off topic wouldn't you say?

By the way guys the pole closes in 3 days!! So if you haven't voted please do so!


----------



## charlienutsak (Dec 10, 2009)

lilb said:


> Hmm.. lil off topic wouldn't you say?
> 
> By the way guys the pole closes in 3 days!! So if you haven't voted please do so!


off topic? isnt this pole about opinions of the worlds best video game?

i am saying Shenmue is the worlds best video game.

fans of shenmue will know what im talking about when i said "someday we will know the end."


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

charlienutsak said:


> off topic? isnt this pole about opinions of the worlds best video game?
> 
> i am saying Shenmue is the worlds best video game.
> 
> fans of shenmue will know what im talking about when i said "someday we will know the end."


Oh oops sorry man dropped the ball there, never heard of the game so i was a little confused I'm gonna have to check it out once what system is it on?


----------



## charlienutsak (Dec 10, 2009)

lilb said:


> Oh oops sorry man dropped the ball there, never heard of the game so i was a little confused I'm gonna have to check it out once what system is it on?


For dreamcast.

****ing amazing game. it was supposedly going to be a 7 part game. but they stopped after the 2nd installment.

so now we will never know how the story ends.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

My poor pole........i didn't even see it close.......cause i thought today was the 13th........my bad...
anyway i guess its time to announce the WORLDS BEST GAME! according to the pole its.........other?! ok well i guess there is no true worlds best game! but the worlds second best game/game series is .........crysis?....wow so far these results are ..
3rd : Legend of zelda series
4th : Half life series (votes taken from comments)
5th : The Elder Scrolls.
6th : 4 way tie Assassin's creed series, Bioshock, Mario Bros., and Neverwinter Knights.

Thats our final results board.


----------



## DarkAssassin (Dec 13, 2009)

1.crysis 
2.call of duty (all of them)
3.assassins creed
4.pes (all of them)
5.mirror's edge


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Games are a personal choice 
What you like to play ........


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Bump!
Has anyone gone to srtest.com and tested dirt 2? how stupid are these fricken people? i7 recommened for a game seriously anyone who believes that they need i7 for a game is mentaly retarded. Its a proccessor for design and productivity not gaming! llike in tests its no better than an amd x4 but in winrar compression it takes 32 seconds for 300mb and amd x4 needs 1 min 32 seconds thats where i7 shines. and in gaming its almost the same for 4.6 times the price i must say its totaly worth it.. NOT! haha anyway happy holidays.


----------



## ridBonnie (Jun 4, 2007)

If playing online is not a problem for you Gates Of Andaron is fun. It is free to download and free to play. It has two teams Derion and Valorian and after lvl 30 it is almost all player vs player as well as killing monsters while trying to complete quests.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

ridBonnie said:


> If playing online is not a problem for you Gates Of Andaron is fun. It is free to download and free to play. It has two teams Derion and Valorian and after lvl 30 it is almost all player vs player as well as killing monsters while trying to complete quests.


Thanks for your post, but i do not play online (satellite internet) got around 1300 ping so yeah its a no go.


----------

